# TWAIN plugins for OSX



## monktus (Jun 2, 2003)

Does anyone know where to find a TWAIN plugin for the carbon version of GraphicConverter/Photoshop? I've got an old Primax Jewel scanner which I haven't used for ages and I've been trying to get it running in osx. Its showing up on the SCSI bus OK but old Photoshop plugin I have for it, and the TWAIN plugins I have don't seem to work in osx software. I've been trying to have a look at twain.org and primax.nl but they're both down (its a conspiracy!  ). Since TWAIN is an open standard as far as I know, I was wondering if there were some freely available Photoshop plugins. Thanks for any help!

Alles klar,
Craig


----------



## Arden (Jun 2, 2003)

Scanner support is pretty shaky for OS X right now, so you'll probably have trouble finding anything until Panther arrives.


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

ya i got twain support, but i forget where sry...
try Firestarter FX, it does wonderful things.


----------



## Androo (Jun 3, 2003)

oh ya, not to mention Firestarter FX, it does wonderful things.


----------



## monktus (Jun 4, 2003)

Uh, Firestarter is a CD burning app, no good for scanning!


----------



## Arden (Jun 4, 2003)

LOL, just try it! 

Hey, I've used Logic Audio to do my taxes before...


----------

